# Really Good Meatloaf



## Madeline (Feb 18, 2011)

My recipe sucks.  My neighbor's is ambrosia but he won't share his recipe.  What's the secret to really good meatloaf, guys?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Eats Meatloaf Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## Madeline (Feb 18, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Good Eats Meatloaf Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network



That sounded good, Skull Pilot.  I especially liked the chili pepper.  Have you made this recipe?


----------



## Sallow (Feb 18, 2011)

I make a "Turkey Loaf" which usually comes out pretty good. I mix in Soy Sauce, Olive Oil, chopped garlic and ginger.

Good eatin'.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 18, 2011)

My wife has started adding oat meal and turkey to the recipe lately. Turkey is a little dry but not nearly as greasy as ground beef.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll be having some meatloaf this weekend, can't wait. I love the stuff.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 18, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> My wife has started adding oat meal and turkey to the recipe lately. Turkey is a little dry but not nearly as greasy as ground beef.



Hmm..maybe I will try this..


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 18, 2011)

Meatloaf Recipe


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 18, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Good Eats Meatloaf Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network
> ...



Yes.  It is really good. And I don't even like meatloaf that much.


----------



## maatsmom843 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sallow said:


> I make a "Turkey Loaf" which usually comes out pretty good. I mix in Soy Sauce, Olive Oil, chopped garlic and ginger.
> 
> Good eatin'.



sounds delicious!


----------



## Madeline (Feb 18, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Meatloaf Recipe



O, that Lipton's soup recipe!  I wonder if that's what the neighbor uses...his smells just heavenly.

Thankies...I am bookmarking all of these, guys.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 18, 2011)

When I was pregnant with my son, beef made me sick and especially hamburger.  Just could not eat it and in trying barfed up the meat loaf more than once.  To this day I have trouble eating it.  He is not a beef eater, especially when he was younger.  He's come around some since then.

Anyway, on the rare occasion I do make meatloaf I've switched from all beef to beef and veal then mix in salt, pepper, onion powder and a can of tomato soup, an egg or two and a bit of bread crumbs.  Another can of soup on top.   Bake it low @325 for 45 minutes to an hour (depends on how big you make the loaf).  It's pretty good but it's still not on my radar to make.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 18, 2011)

Madeline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Meatloaf Recipe
> ...



When I was a trucker..there use to be a truck stop called "The Iron Skillet" that served some of the best meatloaf I ever tried.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 18, 2011)

I got my original meat loaf recipe from the Betty Crocker cookbook, I think. It is consistently good:

1 1/2 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef
 1 cup milk 1 tablespoon
 Worcestershire sauce
 1/2 teaspoon salt
 1/2 teaspoon ground mustard
 1/4 teaspoon pepper
 1 egg 
3 slices bread, finely chopped (1 1/2 cups, lightly packed) 
1 small onion, chopped (1/4 cup) 
1/2 cup ketchup, chili sauce or barbecue sauce 

Heat oven to 350°F. In large bowl, mix all ingredients except ketchup. Spread mixture in ungreased 9x5-inch loaf pan, or shape into 9x5-inch loaf in ungreased 13x9-inch pan. Spread ketchup over top.
Insert meat thermometer so tip is in center of loaf. Bake uncovered 1 hour to 1 hour 15 minutes or until thermometer reads at least 160°F. Drain meat loaf.
Let stand 5 minutes; remove from pan.
I also add a little italian seasoning.

The mustard makes it. If I don't have dry mustard, I use prepared. Not a lot.

Meat Loaf Recipe from Betty Crocker


----------



## manifold (Feb 18, 2011)

I use the Fannie Farmer cookbook recipe (Best everyday cookbook on the planet btw), but I substitute quaker quick oats for roughly 3/4 of the breadcrumbs.  Always juicy and delicious.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 18, 2011)

And the worcestershire sauce...which I believe may have mustard in it as well. It doesn't taste like meatloaf without it.  
I've used oatmeal before...it makes for a different sort of dish but it doesn't do much for me...kinda reminiscent of haggis!


----------



## Valerie (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Valerie (Feb 18, 2011)

manifold said:


> I use the Fannie Farmer cookbook recipe (Best everyday cookbook on the planet btw), but I substitute quaker quick oats for roughly 3/4 of the breadcrumbs.  Always juicy and delicious.





Yes, italian bread crumbs as well as grated parmagiano cheese.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 18, 2011)

This is my Dad's Meatloaf Recipe.  Tis delish.

Dad&#8217;s Meat Loaf:

2 1/2 pounds ground beef
8 ounces  tomato sauce
2 beaten eggs
2 slices of bread &#8211; cube  or crumbs (I substitute Progresso plain bread  crumbs )
Dried Parsley
2 Tablespoons  soy sauce
1 Tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 onion chopped
1 teaspoon dry mustard
Pepper
Minced garlic
Diced mushrooms

Mix ingredients.  Press into loaf pans.  Bake at 350 for 1 hour and 20 minutes.  Pour off grease and let stand for 10 minutes  before serving.   Yield:  2 meat loaves.


Note:  I amp up the Worcestershire sauce and dried mustard a bit.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 18, 2011)

boedicca said:


> This is my Dad's Meatloaf Recipe.  Tis delish.
> 
> Dads Meat Loaf:
> 
> ...



That sounds freakin delicious with the soy sauce and mushrooms.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 18, 2011)

It is!   I have a couple friends who actually request it for dinner parties.   The leftovers make fabulous sammiches, too.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't think I put the right recipe up....it doesn't look right...I shall have to conduct a search at home...


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 18, 2011)

milk in meatloaf?

i put eggs in mine....and go easy on the bread crumbs and would not consider putting fucking oatmeal in it....

kiss...keep it simple stupid

ground beef, lean, onions, soy, ground pepper, salt, Worcester,  eggs  #depends on how moist you want it....

i dont put ketchup in it


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 18, 2011)

o and fannie farmer is the best all around cookbook...great gift for newlyweds


----------



## boedicca (Feb 18, 2011)

J'adore Fannie Farmer.

I have two - my old one from when I was in college and a newer edition owned by Mr. Boe when he was single.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a whole list of recipes.  

Meatloaf Recipes

On occasion I like to roll the meatloaf out in a rectangle (on wax paper), sprinkle it with cheese or layer it with fresh spinach thin sliced ham and Swiss cheese then roll it and pinch the ends, cook about 5 to 10 minutes longer than the recipe calls for.  You can do the same with julienned veggies, mushrooms, capers, etc.  Use your imagination.  
My basic mix is ground beef, ground pork and ground veal, cracker crumbs or seasoned bread crumbs, salt and pepper, egg, onion and garlic, I simply experiment from there.  
You can substitute breakfast sausage or ground Italian sausage for the pork and veal.

Ummmmm, just had an idea, use ground turkey or pork with beef chorizo.  There's more than enough grease in cheap chorizo to compensate for the dry turkey or pork and it's spicy to boot!  Roll it out, spread with refritos, onions and diced jalapeno with mild cheddar or jack cheese.
Oh and for the "breading" use crushed tortilla chips.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 18, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's a whole list of recipes.
> 
> Meatloaf Recipes
> 
> ...



You are quite the foodie, Ringel.  I had no idea -- thankies!  What is chorizo, BTW?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 18, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a whole list of recipes.
> ...



Mexican sausage.  You can get it cheap at any Super WalMart for a buck a tube.  It literally melts when cooked and can be very spicy.  Omit the jalapenos if you're not into "melt your mouth" as opposed to melt in your mouth.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 18, 2011)

Madeline said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Meatloaf Recipe
> ...



The Lipton's soup has got to be the best.  Did you see the potatoes recipe?  Butter and heavy cream..  Sounds like a heart attack in a bowl.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 28, 2011)

Madeline said:


> My recipe sucks.  My neighbor's is ambrosia but he won't share his recipe.  What's the secret to really good meatloaf, guys?



There are several "secrets" to a really good meatloaf. 

Use a combination of meats. Ground beef, Ground Veal and Ground Pork. 
Use milk softened bread crumbs for tenderness.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2011)

I used the Lipton's recipe, it was good but not cohesive.  Every piece fell apart.  I wanted it to look like the picture but it wasn't as pretty a color.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 28, 2011)

When I make meatloaf I use a couple of pieces of regular bread, hold it in my hand over the bowl, then pour 1/4 C milk or so into the bread and let it soak in then squish it into the mixture. 

Syren if your meatloaf is falling apart, add another egg.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 28, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> When I make meatloaf I use a couple of pieces of regular bread, hold it in my hand over the bowl, then pour 1/4 C milk or so into the bread and let it soak in then squish it into the mixture.
> 
> Syren if your meatloaf is falling apart, add another egg.



I need to type up my recipe...its great!


----------

